

A new formula for starting a startup? - zxcvvcxz

A trend I&#x27;ve noticed:<p>1) Come up with a grand vision; something sci-fi-ish.
2) Create an amazing video campaign showing the possibilities (optional: have the start of a prototype).
3) Raise money on Kickstarter; also navigate the VC world to raise money (I reckon the crowdfunding first really helps).
4) Hire an army of engineers and start building the thing. Pray that you can deliver on all promises on time.<p>First of all, does anyone agree with my basic premise that this startup strategy is becoming more prevelant? And perhaps more effective due to better video editing and crowdfunding as a platform for this.<p>Next, what do you guys think? Is this an ideal way to create great things? If you look at step 1, and then step 4, it seems that what really is trying to be accomplished is for a visionary to acquire an army of engineers, and everything in between are stepping stones. Though perhaps this is probably too naive of a viewpoint to have.<p>Would love to hear HN&#x27;s thoughts.
======
seiji
The crowdfunding-first approach only works if you have a physical product to
sell or if you can ride a hype wave of hope for the future.

Gullible crowdfunding as proxy for traction or accomplishment is an intriguing
trend though. Who knows how wacky things will keep getting?

~~~
byoung2
_Gullible crowdfunding as proxy for traction or accomplishment is an
intriguing trend though_

This is an alternative path into an incubator such as YC, as evidenced by
LightTable and Diaspora. It's a built-in audience who has proven itself
willing to hand you money.

